# Daughters Xmas Gift



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

Oak Display Case for my Daughter. She gave me a picture and I gave it a try. Hers for Christmas.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautiful work....but I have to ask....just what kept you from going all the way for a china hutch? Anyway...fine work.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks really nice! An excellent gift... :thumbsup:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice job. That's a keeper.


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

Great work! Could you tell me how you finished it? I like that you didn't put glass in it. again, wonderful piece.


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

An answer to previous questions.

joasis: This is what she wanted, it was not my choice. She shares a condo with her friend and it was made for her room.

Harddog Wood: I finished it with Minwax Golden Oak, then Minwax Satin Finish. Steel wooled it then a coat of furniture polish.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice work. I bet she is proud.


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

How hard was that to do? I saw that in a magazine and wanted to duplicate it. Lost the magazine so now I'm designing it from the picture on the web.


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

It was in the May 2007 Wood Magazine. It was actually very straight forward to build. I made it from scratch, meaning I started with rough sawn lumber. Working on it 4 to 5 hours at a time, it was about a 5 week project. I save the plans from the magazines I get, so when she asked for something like this for X-mas I showed her my collection of ideas and that is the one she picked.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

nice gift bet she brags about it.

kudos


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks, yes she really loves it. Already started to make end tables and coffee table to match. Per her request of course. Her neighbor asked her about me making her one with the tables and wants a price. So, I'm figuring what to charge.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah you're in business!:no:


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

*Matching Tables*

When I gave my daughter the bookcase, she asked if dear ole dad could make matching end tables and coffee table. So here they are with an extra touch. The tops have a cherry center and the rest is white oak. The end tables have a light to show off her nic-naks as requested.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Darn Nice! Very nice touch with the cherry panel in the top. :thumbsup:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

gtobeech, those are slick. :thumbsup:
did you mortise and tenon the stiles in the end tables?


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

No, there actually a top and bottom frame (glued and screwed) then the legs atached to the corners. The side stiles were made seperately with M&T then glued to the top and bottom frames. The top I used a glue joint router bit. It was the easy way out I have to admit. The light was an after thought. I added some under my cabinets and had 2 left over. She really flipped over them, so I guess it was a good idea. My avitar is the original book case these were to match, which is also at the top of this post. Thank you for the positive comments, I appreciate that.


----------



## byronbgs (Feb 29, 2008)

WOW, great work....!


----------

